# Temporary residence and traveling



## SarahConnor (Jun 3, 2016)

Does anybody know the rules for a simple (not working) temporary residence and traveling? Are there any number of days I have to stay in Mexico to not lose my status? 

I have a two year residence but a family member is ill so I will have to do a lot of traveling in and out of Mexico for the next year or so. Thanks.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

SarahConnor said:


> Does anybody know the rules for a simple (not working) temporary residence and traveling? Are there any number of days I have to stay in Mexico to not lose my status?
> I have a two year residence but a family member is ill so I will have to do a lot of traveling in and out of Mexico for the next year or so. Thanks.


I think you're good, as long as you come back to renew it on time. The only restriction is if you're going for naturalization, in which case a maximum of 180 days outside Mexico are allowed in the two years prior. They require an affidavit of all entry/exit during that period.


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

perropedorro said:


> I think you're good, as long as you come back to renew it on time. The only restriction is if you're going for naturalization, in which case a maximum of 180 days outside Mexico are allowed in the two years prior. They require an affidavit of all entry/exit during that period.


I have a RT and was in Thailand for 9 months.. Returning with zero issues.. Then I did the same trip 2 months later.. Zero issues when I returned.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

perropedorro said:


> I think you're good, as long as you come back to renew it on time. The only restriction is if you're going for naturalization, in which case a maximum of 180 days outside Mexico are allowed in the two years prior. They require an affidavit of all entry/exit during that period.


Time on a Residencial Temporal doesn't count towards naturalization anyway, so it couldn't be an issue.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> Time on a Residencial Temporal doesn't count towards naturalization anyway, so it couldn't be an issue.


Can't speak for other situations, but an RT or an RP (but not a Student visa) will do to establish the two year domicile requirement for naturalization if you're married to a Mexican. http://sre.gob.mx/carta-de-naturalizacion-por-haber-contraido-matrimonio-con-varon-o-mujer-mexicanos


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

perropedorro said:


> Can't speak for other situations, but an RT or an RP (but not a Student visa) will do to establish the two year domicile requirement for naturalization if you're married to a Mexican. http://sre.gob.mx/carta-de-naturalizacion-por-haber-contraido-matrimonio-con-varon-o-mujer-mexicanos


I was wondering if naturalizacion por matrimonio was different. For naturalizacion por residencia, 5 years on an old FM-2 and/or Residente Permanente is required. They looked back to see when I changed from an FM-3 to an FM-2.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> I was wondering if naturalizacion por matrimonio was different. For naturalizacion por residencia, 5 years on an old FM-2 and/or Residente Permanente is required. They looked back to see when I changed from an FM-3 to an FM-2.


Since this is my situation, I recently checked it out pretty well, with the assistance of a very competent and helpful INM official in Manzanillo who verified it with a buddy in SRE. Naturalization by marriage to a Mexican is the only one specifically mentioned in Artículo 30, so it's different in that it appears to be a Constitutional right and perhaps be interpreted as an obligation. The only condition is _establishing a domicile in Mexico_, satisfied by a 2 year stay in RP or RT status with a maximum of 180 days out-of-country. Any other type of naturalization is an administrative process and more hoops have to be jumped through. Also the typical 5 years is reduced to 2 if immigrating from Latin America.... maybe because the Mexican soccer league requires a steady supply of naturalized Colombian strikers.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

perropedorro said:


> Since this is my situation, I recently checked it out pretty well, with the assistance of a very competent and helpful INM official in Manzanillo who verified it with a buddy in SRE. Naturalization by marriage to a Mexican is the only one specifically mentioned in Artículo 30, so it's different in that it appears to be a Constitutional right and perhaps be interpreted as an obligation. The only condition is _establishing a domicile in Mexico_, satisfied by a 2 year stay in RP or RT status with a maximum of 180 days out-of-country. Any other type of naturalization is an administrative process and more hoops have to be jumped through. Also the typical 5 years is reduced to 2 if immigrating from Latin America.... maybe because the Mexican soccer league requires a steady supply of naturalized Colombian strikers.


There were lots of hoops to jump through for my naturalization by residency. It took me about 8 months and an uncountable number of trips to SRE to get everything together in a form that satisfied them.

Then it has taken them 5 months and still waiting to approve it. I was told a month ago that it would be soon.


----------

